# Freehand



## aNero (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Also ich werde mit etwas glück im September in der Fachoberschule für Gestaltung aufgenommen in der mit unter Photoshop, Flash auch Freehand auf dem Stundenplan steht. Um mir schon vorab etwas einblick in dieses programm  zu verschaffen möchte ich gern einige tutorial-seiten besuchen... allerdings ergab die suche über google und altavista nicht wirklich produktive beispiele... daher möchte ich euch fragen ob ihr gute seiten kennt...

* fieser Mod war hier und hat eine Zeile entfernt *


----------



## onlYTrash (16. März 2004)

Habe auch eine solche Schule besucht und zb Freehand gelernt. Mach dich da nicht so verrückt die fangen nämlich bei null an. Am besten probierste einfach mal nen bissle mit den Programmen rum ... Für den Anfang reicht es den Unterschied dieser Programme zu kennen und zu wissen was man womit am besten macht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. März 2004)

Ich liebe diese absolut *nichtsaussagenden*  Topics ( Betreffs) ...!

http://www.webmastermind.de/php/phn/html/tutorials-cat-34.html


----------

